# Estonian musical singer!



## suurprobleem

*Hanna-Liina Võsa*... Is name of this good and talented musical singer (certainly in my opinion)

So here you can read more about her...
Her mypage - - http://www.myspace.com/hannaliinavosa

And homepage - http://www.hannaliina.com/

And one performance @ Estonian TV channel - Kanal2 -
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv6vv_hannaliina-jouluingel

So what do you think about her... About her singing.... .... And generally...
Of course, it is hard to say anything, after one short video, but anyway - first impressions.. ?


----------



## jacobedmund

*Hanna Lisa*

Hi 
I heard about Hanna Lisa. I also have some songs of Hanna Lisa. I am currently listening the song *Nobody's Side*. This is a cool track.


----------

